

Weekdone team reporting features roadmap - good idea to make this public? - jkaljundi
http://blog.weekdone.com/weekdone-product-development-ppp-august-2013/

======
jkaljundi
Will see how good of an idea it is, but we decided to publish our full
Weekdone team dashboard and managerial reporting product development roadmap
as PPP. It's always a question: shall your competitors rejoice and you should
keep it a secret instead, or is it a good way to talk to your customers in an
open way. What's your opinion? To me, openness always wins.

